

Show HN: CloudSwag.com - prepaid Amazon EC2 Gift Certificates - cm
http://www.cloudswag.com/

======
corin_
I know that at prices this low a huge markup may still not be a huge price to
pay to save time, but the markup really is pretty big.

    
    
      1 day = 940% markup ($4.52 more)
      1 week = 197% markup ($6.64 more)
      1 month = 73% ($10.60 more)
    

But... as said, while the % looks big, if it saved me hassle then who cares
about a few bucks. I guess my issue is that the page doesn't sell me on that
being the case, so it seems like just getting EC2 service (possibly with less
access) and for a higher price.

~~~
cm
You're neglecting to factor in bandwidth and EBS-usage (because, keep in mind,
EC2 micro instances MUST be EBS backed). 10GB of outbound data transfer is
another $1.10, plus another $.50-$1.00 in EBS costs per instance.e

------
relix
You could try also marketing it to Freelancers who need to develop an EC2 app
for a client. This way the client can easily provide the freelancer with a
development box for a week or a month.

------
brianbreslin
can someone give a standard amazon gift card instead?

~~~
cm
I believe standard amazon gift cards can be used to pay for AWS charges, but
it would be after-the-fact, not prepaid.

~~~
jackowayed
Except that you can just add an Amazon gift card to your account and they'll
apply it to future charges until it runs out, which is basically the same
thing as being prepaid.

